# show your business card(s)!



## budskiphotography (Oct 24, 2008)

just curious what everyone's looks like. I'm acutally about to redo mine, so I'll post it when I'm finished


----------



## STICKMAN (Oct 24, 2008)

Interesting Idea, can't wait to see some of the designs that are out there...


----------



## Mike30D (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll throw mine out here...

Had 'em done at overnightprints.com


----------



## NCHornet (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll try and get one of our up tomorrow but I used the Silk Cards and I always get compliments on them, they have a awesome feel to them!!

NCH


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 25, 2008)

PS: I second Overnight Prints. Great service, fast turnaround, inexpensive, and much, much better than those "free" Vista Print logo-bearing cards. Their satin finish is really nice.


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually I don't see business cards from photographers. I always get brochures instead with their contact numbers either in front or at the back.


----------



## jmborkowski (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip for Chris (and others)...

Since you already have a proper domain name, you can use Google Apps messaging to handle your business email.  It's free for up to 50 addresses and chris@chrisoquistphotography.com looks a lot better than a hotmail address.  Plus you're effectively using Gmail as your web client, though you can still connect with a POP3 or IMAP client if you want.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 27, 2008)

ChrisOquist said:


> PS: I second Overnight Prints. Great service, fast turnaround, inexpensive, and much, much better than those "free" Vista Print logo-bearing cards. Their satin finish is really nice.



I've used Overnight Prints many times for printing client's brochures...  until recently.  Lately, the service is not so good.  When I call, they are always ready with excuses why they CAN give me mediocre service.  

And, since I'm in Illinois, it's 4 day shipping to me.

Next time I'll try "Just Print."

-Pete


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is mine:



http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/2983559447_66fbf3fe93.jpg


----------



## jlykins (Oct 29, 2008)

Eh, nothing too flashy. It was my first round of cards. Next time I may spice it up a bit with something a little different. Maybe a wedding scene behind it.


----------



## mdsoares (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 31, 2008)

> Since you already have a proper domain name, you can use Google Apps messaging to handle your business email.  It's free for up to 50 addresses and chris@chrisoquistphotography.com looks a lot better than a hotmail address. Plus you're effectively using Gmail as your web client, though you can still connect with a POP3 or IMAP client if you want.



Thanks for the tip, jmborkowski! I'll start doing that and make sure to print it for the next time around.. My blog has been up for a while, but I'm still finishing my portfolio site..



> Next time I'll try "Just Print."



I'll check them out too.


----------



## HirePhotographer (Nov 1, 2008)

Too many times we see photography, or really 'any business' cards where people have simply too much going on. . . remember the actual contact info is most important and make the card basically easy to read . . . 

As far as an actual card . . . I think there are many studies that say the "glossy" effect almost always pays for itself . . . its also neat to see creative cards without going overboard . . . a good friend of ours has a custom wood crafting business and they have the greatest actual wood business cards . . . expensive but clever . . .


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's mine although the text on the rear turned out too small, meh!.











Gloss front (car image), matte back (contact details).

Really need to make another one up, or two.. dunno.


----------



## astrostu (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's the latest version of mine.  I've never actually had any printed, though.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Nov 2, 2008)

already sorted my original Q, will post photos in a few weeks!


----------



## rein (Nov 5, 2008)

a Draft Of My Business Card (not there yet, Just Getting Ready)


----------



## cszakolczai (Nov 5, 2008)

Front





I am changing the back


----------



## smithphoto (Nov 5, 2008)

I actually was about to start a thread asking where is a good place to get brochures and business cards printed from.  So if anyone has any advice or ideas please let me know.

Also here is my business card. Please note that this is simply a template I'm using, theres a spelling mistake and two of the pictures on the card are stock photos. please feel free to CC if you'd like...


----------



## Arch (Nov 6, 2008)

As a professional designer I thought i will offer you all some tips on card design.

- When putting your card together try to avoid fancy typefaces, especially on contact details, emails etc.... they are difficult to read and in many cases when it comes to print they may look worse.... consider the scale of the typeface on the size of a business card.

- Always keep your important parts of the design, text and images, AWAY from the edges... not only does it run the risk of being cropped by the printers but it also just looks awful.

- the standard size of 85mm x 55mm cards should be designed (with most UK printers, maybe the same around the world) at 91mm x 61mm. This is to include a 3mm bleed all the way around for cropping purposes... your design work should be ANOTHER 3mm inside the card at least to give it some leeway.

- Avoid images that could pidgeon hole you... if you do use one specific image, it is sometimes a good idea to list other services (not too many) on the back of the card

- If your using a black background set it to 100% Key, the printers will thank you for it

- If you want a professional look... don't skimp out on the printing. Matt laminated 400gsm cards look great and are fairly inexpensive. Crappy thin paper ones with no finish don't look like you've put any time into them, even if the design is good.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 12, 2008)

Arch said:


> As a professional designer I thought i will offer you all some tips on card design.....



ALL excellent advice!!!

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 12, 2008)

Here are mine
Side 1





Side 2


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 12, 2008)

These are my current cards, they could be better...I know.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 13, 2008)

Great thread.  Very helpful


----------



## Lyncca (Nov 13, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Here are mine
> Side 1
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! Love the B&W


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 17, 2008)

I recently got some spam email with plastic cards... very cool (but expensive). Thinking about upgrading. Anyone else use these?


----------



## jmborkowski (Nov 17, 2008)

> Anyone else use these?


They're distinctive, but I like to be able to write on the back of my cards so I stick to paper.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a good point! Didn't think of that...
But I've never written on a card before so they still may work for me. They are close to $1ea.. not sure that's an investment I'm willing to pay. I order my cards now super cheap (and they look very professional, high quality) from vistaprint.


----------



## jmborkowski (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not a pro photographer, but I AM a business owner and most decisions boil down to ROI for me. In this case, will having a plastic card increase the number of prospect conversions so dramatically that they pay for themselves?

I doubt seriously that your business cards are your best marketing vehicle, I'd throw the extra money into other things. How do you get most of your business now?

Sidenote:  You need an obvious way to turn off the music on your website.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2008)

I know a photographer who has stainless steel cards.  I think they cost him something like $5 a piece, but when he hands one out at a wedding, it gets passed around for everybody to see.


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 18, 2008)

Just working on mine last night,..  I'm of the full frame mentality at the moment.  -Shea

Front:





Back:




Full gloss coat, rounded corners.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 18, 2008)

jmborkowski said:


> I doubt seriously that your business cards are your best marketing vehicle, I'd throw the extra money into other things



I totally agree with this.  I've always asserted that the function of a business card it to provide contact info.  Nothing more.




jmborkowski said:


> Sidenote:  You need an obvious way to turn off the music on your website.



ALWAYS appreciated!

-Pete


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been using this one for a while, with very polarized results:


----------



## Abel1337 (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow guys! really beautiful!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 19, 2008)

> I'm not a pro photographer, but I AM a business owner and most decisions boil down to ROI for me. In this case, will having a plastic card increase the number of prospect conversions so dramatically that they pay for themselves?
> 
> I doubt seriously that your business cards are your best marketing vehicle, I'd throw the extra money into other things. How do you get most of your business now?


Business cards really aren't that expensive....if you get one or two extra bookings because your cards are different or unique, then you have your ROI.  

Now will you actually get a booking because of a unique business card?  That's the million dollar question...but all it takes is for one person to show it to someone else.  

For the most part, I do agree that a business cards primary purpose is only to give people your contact details.


----------



## jmborkowski (Nov 19, 2008)

> Now will you actually get a booking because of a unique business card? That's the million dollar question... but all it takes is for one person to show it to someone else.


Agreed, in theory. Either way $1 or $5 a piece is ridiculous, especially if you're not a high-dollar, high-margin business.


----------



## IvyJade (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Lyncca (Nov 19, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I've been using this one for a while, with very polarized results:


 
That is awesome! It is very memorable and shows personality


----------



## iflynething (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice that I stumbled on this thread. I am needing to print some one. I had about 600 printed by photo printer at Wolf Camera but it was for a dance retical. Only spend about $20 for those and it was customed designed on Photoshop with my sister in the background and two other girls on either side at the corners. I fell kinda weird because the dance moms, when i would hand it to them, it's fine to have girls on my cards (alrough they weren't considered "standard" business cards) but now that's all I have and I need to change them. 

I feel weird giving people cards with three girls on them. I make sure to tell them that is my dance photography card.

I have considered putting one picture at the top of 30% opacity in the middle of a downtown Charlotte, NC panorama I did but am still contemplating that.

~Michael~


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 19, 2008)

> I have considered putting one picture at the top of 30% opacity in the middle of a downtown Charlotte, NC panorama I did but am still contemplating that.


Composites can be tricky when presenting photography, but the feedback & design direction is pretty good here, so maybe work up a comp & start a new thread before printing.

-Shea


----------



## jakedoza (Nov 22, 2008)

there are some very nice cards here!! Here is mine.


----------



## jasonkt (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is mine, I mainly use this card to give to 1st assistants and photographers.  I also hand them out to friends and potential models.  I don't generally like to point photographers to my website (which needs work and needs updated) since I am looking for assisting jobs and not clients, but anyone who really wants to see it will figure it out from my email.  

I printed the front glossy and the back matte for jotting down any extra info. Also I always make sure to google "promo code" when ordering, there's always free shipping or something else available!


----------



## jeffie7 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I've been using this one for a while, with very polarized results:



That's awesome. =)


----------



## GTHill (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not a pro photographer, but I use stainless steel business cards for my "real" job. They cost a bit (about $1.80 each) but are well worth it. They stand out from any crowd. Take a look at some at www.metalcards.com

GTHill

P.S. If you call them, tell them I sent you. I don't get commission or anything, but I am sending them a new card design and maybe they'll cut me a break.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's the card I use for my stock photography business.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's mine.  Looks great printed on glossy.


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jan 12, 2009)

Here are my current and new ones, although I will be changing them next time around, thanks to some C&C in another thread:


----------



## federerphotography (Jan 13, 2009)

4 different fronts #2-4 are pearle:

















And then one common back:




UV coats on the front, none on the back (so I can write on the blank spots)

Feedback? I've only got about 150 or so... so I'll be making another run in not tooo long.


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 17, 2009)

I have just designed mine - just waiting on their arrival!


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

beautiful cards


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2009)

I was actually thinking about making some cards just for fun.  I'm thinking it might get some creative juices going for some design ideas.  Moo.com let's you make cards with as many different designs as you want.  Not sure if anywhere else does it, just thought I might mention it.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 24, 2009)

this is a great thread. I need to make new ones too.

These are the ones I made when I was the featured business at my local WAMU branch. They worked great for that but I really need to design something new. These were printed on pearl paper


----------



## molsen (Feb 16, 2009)

printed version has rounded corners...


----------



## jseoung (Feb 16, 2009)

here is one of my old one


----------



## Miss Sony (Feb 16, 2009)

I love this business card!! 



Dubious Drewski said:


> I've been using this one for a while, with very polarized results:


----------



## CrimsonFoxPhotography (Feb 16, 2009)

This is the rear of my old card design when I first started the business.  I was pleased with the fact that the size of the images ended up not being as small as you might imagine.  In the end, they were only meant to be a teaser anyway.  The quality of the print job from VistaPrint is largely what compelled me to do new ones (see below).







This is the rear of my new cards (see the front below).  Two-sided cards are the only way to go in my opinion, as this is the side that I present first on most occasions.  They are printed by an excellent local company: two-sided, glossy UV-coated, thick 16pt card stock.  People really respond to these cards, but any criticism would still be appreciated (though I can't promise how colors, contrasts, and opacities will appear on your screen).






This is the front side of the same card.  I tend to hand cards out with this side up to mothers since they are most drawn emotionally to the child.  I designed these myself so, again, criticism is welcome; many have loved them and no one has dissed them , but perhaps they were simply being nice.  I've heard general photog business card advice before that photos should not be included since people will judge your work by those one or two images, but these cards have definitely worked.  Is there anyone who feels that either side is too busy/hard to read?  Other criticism, etc?  I may soon get these redone.


----------



## ukreal1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I also have Moo cards, which I LOVE!


----------



## ukreal1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's some of the MOO ones, the cardstock feels great...


----------



## C.Lloyd (Feb 17, 2009)

jlykins said:


> Eh, nothing too flashy. It was my first round of cards. Next time I may spice it up a bit with something a little different. Maybe a wedding scene behind it.


 
"Capturing all of your once-in-a-lifetime moments." Hyphenated... and lifetime is one word. Sorry to play grammar police, but you really shouldn't be sticking a business card out there with huge grammar issues like that in the _only_ sentence on the card.



jmborkowski said:


> I'm not a pro photographer, but I AM a business owner and most decisions boil down to ROI for me. In this case, will having a plastic card increase the number of prospect conversions so dramatically that they pay for themselves?
> 
> I doubt seriously that your business cards are your best marketing vehicle, I'd throw the extra money into other things. How do you get most of your business now?
> 
> Sidenote: *You need an obvious way to turn off the music on your website.*


 

Visual Poetry....

And the yellow type on a white background above the "info" tab is unreadable until you roll the cursor over it, and even then it's tiny!



federerphotography said:


> 4 different fronts #2-4 are pearle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

#2 & #4 are great shots and I'm sure they do well for you on your cards.


----------



## R9R Photography (Feb 22, 2009)

Hopefully this year I'll get a SmugMug site going, so that means I'll need a revised card.  The address is outdated anyway


----------



## GwagDesigns (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's my current one, im looking forward to redesigning it once my box runs out


----------



## Roey (Feb 27, 2009)

Below is my business card; they were printed by Growll  Online Wholesale Printer and the quality is great.

Peace,

Roey.


----------



## ukreal1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Roey, that's cool, I did part of my degree at SUNY Oswego )


----------



## Caffeine (Jan 28, 2013)

Okie dokie, here goes... I don't have picture of my old cards that I essentially have come to hate, and i'm looking for some CC before I print the new ones..... I was thinking about printing them on a pearlecent (sp?) paper. I liked the idea of cotton and plastic but both were way out of my budget. either the pearl or possibly a thicker stock with the camera embossed, maybe uv spotting.... I was so sure until I saw all of the options now I've turned into a total woman... 

I also spoke with a web designer (newly graduated) that said she didn't like my logo because it didn't clearly articulate my company.... I was like i'm a photographer... it's a camera? I call thyself Caffeine... so there's a coffee cup in it? Can I get more clear?  Opinions on that as well?

Front

Back


----------



## Tee (Jan 28, 2013)

mdsoares said:


>



Now that we have ancient thread dug up, anyone see the irony between this business card and the poster's gear list?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 28, 2013)

Tee said:


> mdsoares said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Irony spotted!


----------



## Awiserbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe Kitglassphotography.com was already taken.


----------



## SJphoto (Feb 4, 2013)

I shoot weddings so mines are letterpress with red edge paint. Very classy.


----------

